# The Puff Fairy is real!



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Last night before I went to sleep, I put my nub underneath my pillow. This morning I narrowly avoided taking my head off as I lifted my pillow to find this:










The Puff Fairy is real folks!










But seriously, Puff Fairy, thank you very much for the bomb. These are going to come in extremely handy over the next few weeks once my boy gets to come home. And as exhausted, anxious and emotional as me and mom have been, this gift brought a huge smile last night. She even exclaimed wishingly about having a group like we have here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Well done cigar fairy!! And everyone knows she's real! How else does google have pictures of her?








Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

Wow, that's freaking awesome! Puff fairy you are the man, or woman. Well done!

Ps. From that lineup of smokes... I'm quite certain I have a strong suspect. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Good....After I saw the title.... I thought I was being called out. :surprise::grin2:

There's some really good hearted peoples on here.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Very thoughtful and a nice selection. Love the footprint too.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Big love in small packages. Very cool!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow! Very Nice


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Dran said:


> Well done cigar fairy!! And everyone knows she's real! How else does google have pictures of her?
> View attachment 241524
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Just found my new wallpaper... :vs_whistle:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@tacket, I hope your boy and mom are doing well. Thanks to the cigar fairy, we know dad is!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

A fairy and a poet! Double smack!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Dran said:


> Well done cigar fairy!! And everyone knows she's real! How else does google have pictures of her?
> View attachment 241524
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


That fairy can come to my house any time (the wife is asleep or away)!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Very cool


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> Just found my new wallpaper... :vs_whistle:


I used to have bright pink and purple Tinkerbell seat covers in my mud racing truck.....Just gotta own it.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is why this forum is awesome! Way to share the love Puff Fairy!


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow the Puff Fairy came through with a good one. Nice job you mystical creature


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

That is really awesome.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Awe.....fairy dust they’ll become. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Good job there fairy, I am sure he will enjoy the smokes.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Great job Puff Fairy


----------

